# campsites close to Marseille



## benross (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello, Im currently in Baveno, Italy while touring europe. In 3 or 4 days I will be heading back towards England through france. Can anyone recommend any campsites near to marseille? or if you know a good site in another south of france town then please mention it as I am not tied to any particular place. 

I like towns within walking distance, or an easy bus ride. Im not a big fan of massive cities as im on my own and tend to get lost and lonely in big places!


Any help would be much appreciated. thank you


----------



## salmonfisher (Jan 3, 2011)

*Marseille*

We are just back fro the South of France. Great site at Grissant near Nabbone. Eight Euro,s a night.Near the old town, that holds a great period market. Folks told us not to go Marseille as it not a good area. Safe trip. John.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

You should have a look at these two links this one is for ideas for stopovers http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-130613-marseille.html

And this is a warning although it does digress as you read through it.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-130881-marseille.html


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Keep well away from Marseille Would thoroughly recommend this site Camping de la Baie at Cavalaire sur Mer left it three days ago If you have Acsi book it's number 1813 Cordinates N43 10 10 E6 31 47

It's right in the town Good beach and shops.


----------



## EnGog (Sep 23, 2011)

We stayed at Les Cigales in Cassis. It's a 30 minute walk to the train station and about the same time into Marseilles.


----------

